

Facebook Is Trying To Change Its Huge Privacy Problem - MCarusi
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebooks-privacy-2014-4?utm_content=bufferac4a2&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
userisme
"They trust me — dumb fucks"

Just a reminder on why one should not have a facebook account.

